# Ear Cropping



## PureDominanceKennels (Jun 29, 2008)

Couldnt find the original post, but who has a few examples of ear cropping??


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...ture-request-cropped-ears.html?highlight=ears


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Never really understood the need for ear cropping


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I thought about it for about 2 sec and said no, but if I had to do it I would go show crop.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Me either, I LOVE all the personality that shows through the ears. One of my favorite pitty characteristics is the crazy ears that show up sometimes. LOL

Stephanie


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

*ears*

i have to say i like it but to me it depends on the dog i would have to say i like it for my male not all of them but for some of my females i like them with their ears it makes them look like they have pig tails


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ear cropping to me looks good if done PROPERLY, from a respected vet that knows what he/she is doing. I do not like battle cut ears. To much has to be taken off, they practically have no ears. I have both of my dogs show cropped.
Rain has blue ticking and her ears are all blue. It is funny to watch her ears move, they look like little radars.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

It depends on the dog if i crop or not. The head shape, and the ear set are really important to me. a lot of people just like the more alert look that cropping brings. some people think that a show crop makes a dog look more elegant. some people go super short because they think it makes the dog look tough. i generally like a medium crop, not too long (show) but not too short (sport).


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I like a battle crop,i think a crop thats to long destroys the look of what could of been a beautiful dog..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I did a longer crop on sway and I like it, but will definatly go shorter on Lugz. Probably just do the short crop. I like -some- ear left. THe battle crop is too much for me personally


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do a 2 inch crop on my dogs. With NO BELL lol... I like the clean cut look.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

I LIKE THE CROP ON YOUR DOGS EARS. I HAVE NEVER HAD MY DOGS EARS DONE-I KNOW ALOT OF VETS DO NOT DO LIKE TO DO THEM- IN MY AREA FL. THE RESCUE I GOT HAD HIS ALREADY DONE WHEN I GOT HIM. I THINK PITS LOOK CUTE NOT DONE I LOVE THEIR LITTLE SOCK EARSup:


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We pretty much quit cropping here, unless the ears are unbearable. There is only one vet that does it close and it is almost $400, it just isn't worth it anymore when all you are going for is pretty.

But when we do crop, we do a 1 inch, if possible and they will stand good, no more than 1 1/2


----------

